# Is sea salt safe for bettas?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

My first thought is no, but here's why I ask:
I had to get aquarium salt to treat my betta's fin rot and inflamed gill, and once I was at the store it took me ages to find it. I finally see a shelf with different salts on it. I knew that coral salt was not what I needed, and I didn't need marine salt either (looking back I realize that marine salt and sea salt are likely the same thing, but I was in a hurry and salt has always come from the ocean right?). I grabbed a small box labeled 'Instant Ocean Sea Salt" by Instant Ocean. 
So I get home and put 1 tsp of the salt in a gallon of water that I had sitting out at room temp, and last night I put him into it. However, I read somewhere this morning that marine salt is bad for bettas, since it usually has additional chemicals in it. In a panic, I scoured my box, but there is no list of ingredients anywhere. I checked on my fish, and he was fine. In fact, better than yesterday. His gill looks a lot better and his fins aren't as bloody. 
So as of now, it's been somewhere between 14-16 hrs since I put him into his salty water. He's not going to start having problems, is he? I read some horror stories about marine salt giving bettas burns.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

NO SEA SALT. A betta is a FRESH WATER fish not a salt water fish. He should be fine but watch him for a while.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I will keep a very close eye on him. First sign of trouble I'll take him out.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

So long as the salt is non-iodized and has no anti-caking agents, its fine to use...

Whether or not that applies to that salt, I dont know.

Bettas CAN live with salt, while being treated...usually no more than 3tsp/gallon of water. No more than 10 days to avoid internal damage..


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nothing on the box says anything about caking or added chemicals, so I think it's safe. I've been adding a teeny bit less than 1 tsp/gal anyway, just to be sure.
On the plus side, his colors have been getting better. I dunno why, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That's good to hear! Btw- canning salts, ice cream salts and even regular salt PROVIDED they have no anti caking agents and are non-iodized can be used.

Same as AQ salt  Usually its recommended just to use AQ because its easy to use something harmful, but the others are fine.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks! I'll keep that in mind the next time I need to buy salt for a sick fish. Although this box is probably going to last me quite a while.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

They usually do, yes. I had a baggie full and it lasted a long time. Its always good to have!


----------

